# Home Repair Journal CMF Version



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

So what repairs, projects, maintenance or chores are you thinking of or currently doing to your house.

Today I cleaned my gutters, scraped moss off the chimney and did some minor roof sealing on a cracked rubber vent cover.

Yesterday I cut the lawn, removed weeds and did some caulking to make sure I was ready for the wet winter.

Over the summer I removed rot from post coverings and garage door facia. I replaced it PVC. It costs more but it will never rot and I can bring it close to the ground level.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Next week I have to clear my washing machine filter and change my furnace filter.

If anyone also has home maintenance questions, they can put it here and hopefully you can be helped by someone here.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

We are in the process of selling our home. To get it ready I :

- painted and caulked most of the baseboard in the whole house. Painted three other whole rooms.
- built an entryway landing and tiled it
- installed a new range hood and did backsplash between it and the stove
- ripped out a bulkhead, redid the drywall and painted
- finished a drop ceiling 
- fix an improperly installed toilet
- remove and replace 3 light fixtures DW wanted to bring with us
plus never ending packing, moving and cleaning.

Now that we are in the new place my immediate list includes:
- replacing the double drains under the kitchen sink (finished. yay)
- build railings on the patio stairs
- finish stonework on the patio (3/4 done)
- install two doors downstairs
- installing the old light fixtures

whatever else SWMBO can come up with.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow you are busy and exhausted I would assume. Selling and moving requires a ton of work, keep us posted with your daily adventures.

I also have to ask were you able to do it yourself or did you have to hire some professionals. Nothing wrong with hiring people and that in itself is a process finding the right people.

For me I sometimes hire plumbers and electricians so that I have something for insurance if something goes wrong.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

I am pretty tired. This was all over the course of several months though. Don't want to give the impression I am overly ambitious, lol.

The above is what I did myself. I hired a plumber and a window/door company to do other things. I absolutely believe that a 
man (or woman) should know their limits and know when to call in professionals. Nothing worse than people who think their skills are greater
than they really are. In home reno DIY, that has the potential to be deadly for themselves or others.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I need my roof fixed but all 3 requests for quotes resulted in no-shows this summer, sigh ... if I can climb 3 stories high, I'll fix it myself but unfortunately can't. Seems like roofers are too busy raking them (and not leaves) in this year.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

new dog said:


> So what repairs, projects, maintenance or chores are you thinking of or currently doing to your house.


Last week my 15 year old clothes dryer started squealing like a pig when I dried my clothes.

Took it apart (jigsaw puzzle) and saw what the problem was, plus what was needed to extend its life.

Bought the parts and replaced the rear drum bearing and the four front drum bearing slides. 

Also replaced the belt, and oiled the porous bronze idler bearing and cleaned the gas unit and jet.

Total cost $51. Good for another 15 years.

You can't believe the dust inside a dryer after that amount of time. Kinda seems like a bit of a fire hazard.

I fix everything myself in my house, always have. Electrical (no big deal after 35 years in electrical engineering before retiring), plumbing (pretty darn easy, especially today compared to 30 years ago), carpentry (long time hobby), etc., etc. Never hire anyone to do anything - I just can't stand the poor job they do and it's so easy to do yourself. Professionals? - yeah sometimes not.

Stripped my kitchen to the studs last year and installed a new one. Built most of the cabinets myself, flooring, plumbing, tiling, electrical upgrades, etc. 

There's not much a person can do if they need their driveway paved though. You just have to accept what they do. 

Also, even though I've done a couple roofs before, I'm too freaking old to do that any more, although in the spring about a 40 sq. ft. section of shingles blew off my roof in a huge wind storm we had, and I re-shingled the damaged area myself, but I was aware that I wasn't 20 years old anymore when I did it, so that was probably dumb.

ltr


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Serviced my antique furnace today. 
Relit the pilot light, and the cast iron burners needed to be cleaned.

The cool thing about those old burners is they can be cleaned with a hacksaw and a wire brush.
I like my antique furnace; it's not the most efficient but it is solid as hell, and will last me forever.

New burners need to be thrown out, plus all the teck in the the newer furnaces, it's just typically thrown out and replaced too.

A few years ago I found this awesome retired furnace teck that shared all his knowledge on youtube, and did an eight-part series on my style of furnace so I'm set, as long as I can still do it myself.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLItXrh64d2JN_IZgSy-Aim-SEo7uMlJrw
Because I doubt there's a teck out there who does it anymore, today everything is disposable, and I'd have to buy a new one, along with all the new replacement parts every few years.

No need for a high efficiency furnace here, I use a woodstove, just using the natural gas as a backup.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I am glad I started this thread you guys are inspiring me to do more DIY and save more money. Hopefully it is doing the same for others here as well.

Like to retire I thought just a guy was the one who could do everything but it is good to see there are others here as well. On roofing I agree it is hard on a older person.

Mrpprincer it is good you are not buying a high efficiency furnace because I heard they can be expensive to maintain. I still have my old furnace from the 70's and hope to never change it as well. Better to keep maintaining what you have. 

Beaver I don't know if this applies to your situation but I have found that getting quotes in Jan. or Feb for roofing or decking is easier and it gets you on the job board.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Koogie on the DIY I also found that if you think it should be fine, it isn't. In other words you build something that is a little off but you think you can get away with it.

I have found it haunts you looking at it and thinking about it until you finally throw in the towel and do it right.

I have also found if you are tired and feel like your failing you need to walk away for awhile. This gives one time to think about it and find solutions, where you will do it right.


----------



## Bobcajun (May 15, 2018)

I had a car accident with my house last week. A Post Canada truck backed into my fence and knocked over one section and cracked a 4x4 wooden post. At first i was going to let him fix it, as he wanted to do that and I thought he should be able to and wouldn't get a black mark on his record. But, he ended up telling his supervisor and the supervisor advised that he use their insurance company. I have $1000 deductible on my house insurance and so my own insurance wasn't useful, as it is likely less than that. About a week later someone from Post Canada contacted me and wanted me to get an estimate. No one wanted to fix a fence. Seems they only want to build a new one. Finally, I succeeded in getting an evaluation. I am not still waiting for Post Canada to reply to it Hope I get it done before Christmas!
Bob


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Working on appliances makes me nervous as I often feel that I am over my head. Anyways, a couple of weeks ago I noticed a fair amount of water on our kitchen floor and tracked it back to the fridge which has a bottom freezer. Opened the freezer and the bottom was solid ice about 1/4 inch thick. During the regular defrost mode the ice would melt and go on the floor. I did have some basic knowledge that when the fridge cycles into defrost mode the water is to go to a tray where it simply evaporates. Anyways, I left it and 2 weeks later it happened again. I googled the issue and the make of the fridge which lead me straight to a malfunctioning and plugged drip line going to the evaporation tray. Followed the instructions to remove the troublesome rubber part at the end which was plugged solid. Cleaned it up and put it back and the job took about 20 mins. Easy Peasey.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Frase you did exactly what I would do. First I would unplug it and plug it back in and if that didn't work, I would then look at the appliance for any noticeable defects. The next step is google like you did. If that doesn't work I would do the math if I thought it worth calling someone in or buying a new one.

You should be happy with yourself which I am sure you are, for the accomplishment and saving the money


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Bobcajun, that is a big added hassle and it is not your fault. I hope you do get it fixed right, well before Christmas.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My house is 8 years old now so I expect any day the appliances will start to go ,other than some painting we don't have much to do ,although the furnace motor had to be replaced this week.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I assume your furnace is 8 years old marina and is it one of the high efficiency furnaces? I am interested in this because my furnace is from 1973 and so far I have only needed to clean it and change filters.

I would also like to hear others on these furnaces because one day I may need to replace mine and will have no choice but the high efficiency furnace. They seem like a rip off from what I have been hearing. 

Appliances also don't seem to last all that long anymore either. 8 years is actually not bad these days which is also scary.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

new dog said:


> I assume your furnace is 8 years old marina and is it one of the high efficiency furnaces? I am interested in this because my furnace is* from 1973 and so far I have only needed to clean it and change filters.*


 ... from 1973? I presume it is a gas-furnance but what cleaning do you need on those? I agree with changing filters but "cleaning it" - how do you do that? Some mechanical parts?



> I would also like to hear others on these furnaces because one day I may need to replace mine and will have no choice but the high efficiency furnace. They seem like a rip off from what I have been hearing.


 ... actually not .. it is more efficient, cleaner burning. Only downside is it's all digitalized so if anything goes, you need to call the service-guy but then your insurance to extend the life of these units ($2K+ up, depending on size, and model) is to have an annual inspection done. 



> Appliances also don't seem to last all that long anymore either. 8 years is actually not bad these days which is also scary.


 ... agree with these modern appliances ... eg. fridges these days last for a decade at most. My previous one (actually my parents, in olive colour too) ran for at least 2 or if not 3 decades, (self)-serviced only once. Loved that fridge - mostly for the ample space inside. The newer models while energy efficient have less space due to all the plastic shelvings despite the outer measurements are the same. Guess can't have it both ways.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

new dog said:


> ...
> 
> Beaver I don't know if this applies to your situation but *I have found that getting quotes in Jan. or Feb for roofing *or decking is easier and it gets you on the job board.


 ... I think I'll have to request for quotes, possibly into the new year, right smack when there's 10' of snow in jan/feb. Seriously, I have been trying to get quotes since late spring ... and now it's fall. So what's another season.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for replying Beaver and it sounds crazy with all that snow, but that may be the only time that you can get their attention. I had that same headache when I was doing a deck years back and found out that people were more motivated early in the new year.

On the furnace it is gas and cleaning is minor as in dust and what not. I live in Vancouver so I prefer a little air flow year round so I am not that concerned with efficiency since my gas isn't always on.


----------

